# Looking for a cool squatter dude named Utaka



## Esko (Nov 8, 2011)

Last saw him in Capitol hill during the time of hempfest. He's 22, Japanese/Hawaiian, and yeah he's really fuckin cool.
Pretty sure he was heading towards Portland, OR. Anyone see him around or anything?


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Nov 13, 2011)

does he have knuckle tattoos, a mean dog, and patched up carhartts?


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Nov 25, 2011)

Lol @ cchps.


----------

